
Ask HN: Is there a cheap option to get a trusted IP for sending emails? - ivm
I&#x27;ve been helping a non-profit organization with email sending for a while and it&#x27;s not going well.<p>Initially, I tried running an email server along with their site on Digital Ocean but Microsoft&#x27;s (Outlook, Hotmail) filters were sending everything to spam despite SPF, DKIM, and DMARC. Changing IP on DO and waiting for a few weeks to build up the reputation didn&#x27;t help either. I also had compatibility difficulties like some ancient government server in Guatemala dropping emails because of encoding problems caused by Spanish accents.<p>We switched to a free MailGun account for routing and SMTP (all org members are using Gmail) and it worked for almost a year. But last month the shared IP on MailGun was blacklisted by Microsoft and lots of emails to Outlook&#x2F;Hotmail addresses were dropped.<p>MailGun&#x27;s dedicated IP is $59&#x2F;mo which is a significant cost for a six-person organization based in South America. Is there any cheaper ($5-20&#x2F;mo) option that can help with email redirection and delivery? They send only a hundred or two monthly.<p>(We are aware of free G Suite for non-profits but it requires migrating everything from personal Google accounts to G Suite accounts, which is really hard.)
======
bitdeep
Take a look at AWS SES
([https://aws.amazon.com/pt/ses/](https://aws.amazon.com/pt/ses/)) you can
send 100.000/month for only $3.8/month. And you can just configure it as
relay-service for your smtp servers.

------
mikebos
[https://postmarkapp.com/](https://postmarkapp.com/)

They used to have a free tier in that you got 25.000 credits (one mail one
credit) for the trial, not sure if it's still there. Otherwise the cheap plan
is 10 dollar.

I never had e-mail problems using their servers.

~~~
mikebos
Oh and really low cost. Get an mxroute.com account for $30. They use
mailchannels for outbound traffic it's a pretty decent solution with solid
delivery.

~~~
ivm
MXRoute is great so far, thank you!

------
jamesvreeken
Does "Sendgrid" offer assistance or discounts for early-stage startups or non-
profit organizations?

Yes on both fronts!

Eligible startups can apply to join our SendGrid Accelerate program. You'll
receive valuable insight from our experienced mentors as well as special
pricing on SendGrid's email solutions.

Documented non-profit organizations (501c3) can contact us to receive a 15%
discount on SendGrid's email solutions after sign-up.

~~~
ivm
They are not 501c3 because they aren't from the US.

------
bradknowles
If there was a really cheap option in this space, spammers would abuse it out
of existence.

So, good luck, and feel free to let us know the best solution you find.

More importantly, let us know how they keep the spammers from putting them out
of business.

------
jamesvreeken
Try sendgrid. its $79/month for dedicated IP, just follow their warmup
schedule.

~~~
ivm
Sorry, but as I said even MailGun's $59/mo would be expensive.

------
chefkoch
I'm not sure why you think you could get a better reputatian than Google?

~~~
croshan
That's not what OP is asking at all

